

31.03% Increase in Sales by Tweaking the Call-to-action Copy on a Payment Page  - MichaelAA
http://contentverve.com/case-study-31-03-increase-in-sales-by-tweaking-the-call-to-action-copy-on-a-payment-page/

======
ericclemmons
To me, there are two parts of a successful test:

1\. Statistically significant increase in conversions 2\. A reasonable
understanding why behavior changed

In the case of the larger button converting less, if form progression were
recording and found that fewer users even attempted the form because of a
perceived spammy CTA, then the test is a "success". Without the data, you
don't know _why_ , so you can't really apply your findings authoritatively.

Running tests to maximize revenue is one thing, but the smart way is to
understand user desire and behavior on your site, and create an experience
conducive to that.

------
tocomment
So you're saying in a 10 day period 100+ people were filling out all of the
billing information and NOT clicking submit? That's amazing to me. Who are
these people?

~~~
ArthurCemens
These people may have abandoned before filling in any information.

